# 2 New Ones From Gamekeeper John :)



## gamekeeper john

heres a couple from me, i have made both of these designs and both feel and shoot great,


----------



## marcus sr

thought ud a knocked up some pfs by now,put your spin on em i reacon ud sell a few


----------



## gamekeeper john

marcus sr said:


> thought ud a knocked up some pfs by now,put your spin on em i reacon ud sell a few


I have no idea how to make a p.d.f. lol, to be honest i'm not bothered about selling them, i just post them and if anybody wants to put them on a pdf thats fine by me


----------



## marcus sr

gamekeeper john said:


> thought ud a knocked up some pfs by now,put your spin on em i reacon ud sell a few


I have no idea how to make a p.d.f. lol, to be honest i'm not bothered about selling them, i just post them and if anybody wants to put them on a pdf thats fine by me








[/quote]
lol PFS NOT PDS


----------



## gamekeeper john

marcus sr said:


> thought ud a knocked up some pfs by now,put your spin on em i reacon ud sell a few


I have no idea how to make a p.d.f. lol, to be honest i'm not bothered about selling them, i just post them and if anybody wants to put them on a pdf thats fine by me








[/quote]
lol PFS NOT PDS
[/quote]

oh lol







i'v got to much on at the moment, big orders and loads of customs, i did get 20 cut out and routered though







maybe with in the next few days i will get a few made - john


----------

